# OLDIES CAR CLUB TIJUAS CHAPTER



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)

OLDIES CAR CLUB TIJUAS TE INVITA A SU EXHIBISION DE CARROS EN TIJUANA BAJA CALIFORNIA
EN CENTRO CULTURAL DE PLAYAS DE TIJUANA (ANTES CORTIJO SAN JOSE)
INVITACION PARA TODOS LOS CAR CLUBS DE CALIFORNIA,TJUANA,TECATE,ENSENADA Y MEXICALI
DOMINGO 05 DE JUNIO 2011 NO FALTES


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

*ORALE....TO THE TOP!!!



OLDIES CAR CLUB!*


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by marquez 38_@May 27 2011, 07:41 AM~20639762
> *OLDIES CAR CLUB TIJUAS TE INVITA A SU EXHIBISION DE CARROS EN TIJUANA BAJA CALIFORNIA
> EN CENTRO CULTURAL DE PLAYAS DE TIJUANA (ANTES CORTIJO SAN JOSE)
> INVITACION PARA TODOS LOS CAR CLUBS DE CALIFORNIA,TJUANA,TECATE,ENSENADA Y MEXICALI
> ...


Orale homie simon


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

nos vemos el 5 estamos cerca


----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wake up guys! Come have a good time in TJ with Oldies Car Club, In Playas de Tijuana and enjoy some good food, Carnitas and beers. You can drink free in the parking lot, No worrys. We´ll wait for you in TJ guys. Thank You!


----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)

Come on guys, Come to the Car Show and Enjoy the best music from TJ: Casinos Group,Playing Live Oldies music, and Old school music.


----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> nos vemos el 5 estamos cerca


 

con 1 galon de gas , vas y vienes en el 63 ke no?


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

Tijuanero said:


> con 1 galon de gas , vas y vienes en el 63 ke no?


si c llena el lugar nos pasamos al SHOP del homie victor


----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)

:inout::h5:


----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)

OLDIES CAR CLUB TIJUAS
CAR SHOW PLAYAS


----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)




----------

